# Agility help?



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Did you ask your trainer who she would recommend..the other thing I would do is go to some trials in your area and watch the dogs and handlers to see how they work together and if you see someone handling the way you would like to ask who their trainer is. Go to some classes to watch and see if you like they way they teach... 

Good luck


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I agree with debjen and would like to add...is there a judge you like and lives near you? My agility instructor is a judge and it's one-on-one, I didn't think I'd like not having other dogs around but for agility...I do, you can run a course or I few short sequences or an equipment without having to wait on someone else, not to sound impatient but agility is expensive. It's not like you can practice your stays in the corner while another person is working on a finish.


----------

